# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Natasha Wylde / Debbie Dingle

## tammyy2j

I'm curious as to what is with Natasha's connection to Debbie.

I was thinking maybe Cain is giving Natasha money to watch over Debbie or maybe Natasha is Debbie's real mum and not Charity or does Natasha fancy Debbie.  :Ponder:

----------


## lilliput

More like her granny than her mother.
Just as far-fetched though.

----------


## Katy

I think there is a connection not to Debbie herself but someone who was like her 

As Mr Wylde i remember in one episode saying "oh not again" what os you attraction to this girl or something along those lines.

----------


## Perdita

I think we shall be able to figure this out a bit better once the Wylde children arrive, obviously this has something to do with Natasha's relationship with her daughter.

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah ive been wondering about this. whats she up to  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

She has offered now to pay Debbie's solicitor bill over her custody case of Sarah  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

The only thing I can think of is maybe natasha thinks debbie is like her when she was younger. Somethings bound to come out. Otherwise it's just weird

----------

